# And NOW for something completely different....again !



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

In life, greatness is often an illusion, a collection of myths and half truths. A moment, a place in time. 

However, this man rises above the illusion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GqGZby7284&NR=1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful to watch! 
Definately a LOT more then just hard work!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Very Awesome!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my Mom drilled this into my head: anyone who makes something look easy is truly talented. i've found this to be true, and it certainly is in this case!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know about the blabbering at the end, but this was a bizarre goal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mme7xdbTeE&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pity he didn't train dogs......otherwise, he is a one-off in my mind.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

An American who likes soccer, pretty unusall, or


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erik Berg said:


> An American who likes soccer, pretty unusall, or


Jeff isn't a "real" American.

REAL Americans have PP dogs and don't play with round
"footballs"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I moved in third grade from a bigger city to a small town. My friend Joe had to teach me to play other sports. I had a hard time learning to catch with my hands at first.

What is PP dogs ?? LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

soccer is for chicks. 

Now if he were a cage fighter you might have something.....


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

ok, ok. Now I'm beginning to think, just maybe, soccer mom. I coached t-ball this year, but there is something about kicking that damn ball around...thanks for the video.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is PP dogs ?? LOL


It's a Personal Protection dog. You cross a pit bull with any big ugly mastiff and you have a PP dog. The best thing is, they don't need any training. VBG


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife calls me a pp dog but I'm just old! :-$[-X


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is what the kids are doing nowadays

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_cVfz9_wIw&feature=related

There are some really nice goals and some good dribbling.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ... anyone who makes something look easy is truly talented.


Yes indeed!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The amazing Dennis B.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XgP44N2Mps&feature=rec-HM-r2

Even I wouldn't have the balls to attempt this in the 20 meter range. AWESOME goal.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea what he is saying, but he seems to be explaining that a triangle has different shapes.

I liked the look of confusion on the one guys face.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have no idea what he is saying, but he seems to be explaining that a triangle has different shapes.


I want a coach who explains this to me.

It seems I will soon be a soccer mom.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How old is the kid ?? I am a retard and didn't post the video of Johann drawing triangles on a board and speaking stuff I didn't understand........well, Dutch. I got the triangle thing down pretty good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is another Dutchman who deserves a place in history, and more than the one small video I gave him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mAAgeMis_U&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

Scary good striker.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

the first video was good but i want to shoot them fr the use of LENS FLARE at the end, by god does everyone not know already lens flare is just god AWFUL?


----------

